

You give us a code snippet, we find every site it appears on. - cwings
https://search.nerdydata.com/leads

======
cheald
The pricing here is ridiculous[1]. I honestly can't understand who the target
market is here. What does NerdyData offer that I'm not going to be able to
solve with something like Oloh or Github code search? What need does the
product fill that's going to be worth $100+/month to me? I mean, I get things
like "search for a specific GA account number" or "see how many websites use
Twitter's embeds", but how does that contribute to my bottom line in a way
that validates my paying for it?

I get the sense that there's a useful product here, but it feels like it's
being marketed as a replacement for Google Code Search or something, which
feels like the completely wrong tack. Selling it as a competitive intelligence
tool might be easier to grok, but then why pitch it at developers?

[1]
[https://search.nerdydata.com/#!/pricing](https://search.nerdydata.com/#!/pricing)

~~~
rhizome
I imagine they're planning on a pivot to Lifelock-like protection.

------
krapp
If I know who my competitors _are_ , specifically, how hard is it to find
their sites and view source (assuming I didn't set up shop copying their site
and business model to begin with)? Chances are anything you can see on their
frontend isn't what's giving them a competitive edge. I can't help but think
that most of what's offered here isn't _that_ difficult to come by.

